
BMW's New Diamond Motorcycle Chain Never Needs Lube or Adjustment - afrcnc
https://interestingengineering.com/bmws-new-diamond-motorcycle-chain-never-needs-lube-or-adjustment
======
ideals
> Motorcycles.News reports a retail price of €286.08 (US$340) for the chain
> alone

Expensive, but I'd replace the chain on my bike with this to not have to do it
again. It's a bit over double the price I already pay for a chain on my bike.

------
g8oz
Wonder if this coating will make it to the cycling world.

